
Adventures in Data Science - sumitonsoftware
https://sumitonsoftware.wordpress.com/
======
PaulHoule
Isn't anything patented published by definition?

~~~
sumitonsoftware
Not really, you can patent before you publish. It is actually required in some
countries.
[http://softlib.rice.edu/ques.html#10](http://softlib.rice.edu/ques.html#10)

